

Learning to write a compiler - profquail
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1669/learning-to-write-a-compiler

======
gdp
Are we still recommending the Dragon Book? I have a copy on my desk, but I got
a lot more out of Modern Compiler Implementation in ML, I felt. The Dragon
Book covers a lot of ground, but I don't think it really goes far enough
towards being able to construct a real production-quality compiler, whereas
Modern Compiler Implementation is more focused, but gets you a lot further
towards being able to write real compilers.

Just my two cents. Perhaps other people have read the Dragon book and got a
lot out of it. I've found it much more useful as a reference work (when
looking for specific information), rather than as something that one might
read from cover-to-cover in order to learn how to write compilers.

